# Couple Gun Week Bucks



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Had a great week at deer camp. Hunted Monday thru Friday. Saw 14 small bucks on Monday alone, with a total of about forty deer seen on opening day. Saw four nice shooter bucks throughout the week, but didn't have a shot. Had visuals on a little over a hundred deer over the week. Shot a very plump doe on Tuesday. Shot another doe on Thursday, followed a blood trail for well over a mile, and couldn't find the deer. Went back with two guys from the cabin and looked for another three hours to no avail. Went back on Friday and looked for another two hours to find nothing. Hopefully someone else got to harvest the deer. It was heading towards public land when the blood trail ended.





























I took a couple of pictures of some of the mounts from previous years that we have on the wall of the cabin


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice Het, looks like you have found the promised land.:!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Looks like you guys did very well. Bummer on the doe


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Forgot this one


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That one on the right looks like a horse! congrats on a good week.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow thats just rediculous..lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Het...you guys have a nice collection at your place. Congrats on the new editions...those are all great bucks!


----------

